# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  فضل كفالة اليتيم في الدنيا والاخرة..

## كعبية وافتخر

أحبائي : هل تجدون في قلوبكم قسوة وتريدون أن يذهبها الله؟


هل تريدون أن تكونوا رفقاء النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم في الجنة؟

هل تريدون أن تكسبوا مئات الحسنات بعمل يسير جدا؟

إذا أردتم ذلك كله فكونوا لليتيم مكان أوليائه ، أحسنوا إليه ، اقتربوا منه ، ابتسموا له ، امسحوا رأسه ، طيبوا خاطره ، أدخلوا البسمة على روحه الظامئة.

الإحسان إلى اليتامى من أعظم البر:

لقد أمر الله تعالى بالإحسان إلى اليتيم في أكثر من آية من كتابه الكريم فقال الله عز

وجل: ( وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئاً وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَاناً وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى) (النساء: من الآية36).

وقال عز وجل: ( وَيَسْأَلونَكَ عَنِ الْيَتَامَى قُلْ إِصْلاحٌ لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ وَإِنْ تُخَالِطُوهُمْ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ) (البقرة: من الآية220).


وقد جعل الله تعالى الإحسان إلى اليتامى قربة من أعظم القربات ونوعا عظيما من البر،

فقال ( لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ

وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ وَآتَى الْمَالَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى

وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ وَالسَّائِلِينَ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ وَالْمُوفُونَ

بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا وَالصَّابِرِينَ فِي الْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا

وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ) (البقرة:177) .

أمّا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم فقد بلغ من عنايته باليتيم أن بشر كافليه

بأنهم رفقاؤه في جنة عرضها السموات والأرض حين قال : " أنا وكافل اليتيم في الجنة كهاتين " وأشار بالسبابة والوسطى وفرج بينهما شيئا.وقد قال ابن بطال: حق

على من سمع هذا الحديث أن يعمل به ليكون رفيق النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم

في الجنة ، ولا منزلة أفضل من ذلك.

كما بشر النبي من أحسن إلى اليتيم ولو بمسح رأسه ابتغاء وجه الله بحسنات كثيرة حين

قال: " من مسح رأس يتيم لم يمسحه إلا لله كان له بكل شعرة مرت عليها يده حسنات ، ومن أحسن إلى يتيمة أو يتيم عنده كنت أنا وهو في الجنة كهاتين".

في الإحسان إلى اليتامى نجاة :

نعم فأهوال القيامة العظيمة وكرباتها الشديدة قد جعل الله لكافل اليتيم منها نجاة

ومخرجا : (فَلا اقْتَحَمَ الْعَقَبَةَ . وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْعَقَبَةُ . فَكُّ رَقَبَةٍ .أَوْ إِطْعَامٌ فِي يَوْمٍ ذِي مَسْغَبَةٍ . يَتِيماً ذَا مَقْرَبَةٍ) (البلد:11- 15) .


الحنو على اليتامى يذهب قسوة القلب:

فقد شكا رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قسوة قلبه فأوصاه أن يمسح رأس اليتيم.

ومدح النبي نساء قريش لرعايتهن اليتامى: " خير نساء ركبن الإبل نساء قريش

،أحناه على يتيم في صغره ، وأرعاه على زوج في ذات يده".

ولما مات جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه تعهد الرسول أولاده وأخذهم معه إلى بيته ،

فلما ذكرت أمهم من يتمهم وحاجتهم ، قال: " العيلة ( يعني الفقر والحاجة) تخافين

عليهم وأنا وليهم في الدنيا والآخرة".

رعاية مال اليتيم:


أوصى الله تعالى بالإحسان إلى اليتيم الذي ترك له والده مالا برعاية هذا المال وتنميته

وتثميره وعدم الاعتداء عليه بأي صورة من الصور ، فقال : (وَلا تَقْرَبُوا مَالَ الْيَتِيمِ إِلاّ

بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ ) (الأنعام: من الآية152). وقال : ( وَلا تَقْرَبُوا مَالَ

الْيَتِيمِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَأَوْفُوا بِالْعَهْدِ إِنَّ الْعَهْدَ كَانَ مَسْؤُولاً)

(الإسراء:34).

ولا يمنع هذا ولي اليتيم إن كان فقيرا أن يأكل من مال اليتيم بالمعروف لقوله تعالى:

(وَابْتَلُوا الْيَتَامَى حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغُوا النِّكَاحَ فَإِنْ آنَسْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ رُشْداً فَادْفَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلا

تَأْكُلُوهَا إِسْرَافاً وَبِدَاراً أَنْ يَكْبَرُوا وَمَنْ كَانَ غَنِيّاً فَلْيَسْتَعْفِفْ وَمَنْ كَانَ فَقِيراً فَلْيَأْكُلْ

بِالْمَعْرُوفِ فَإِذَا دَفَعْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فَأَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ حَسِيباً) (النساء:6).


المفهوم الصحيح للكفالة:

يظن كثير من الناس أن كفالة اليتيم تعني فقط النفقة عليه ، وهذا لا شك فهم قاصر

بالرغم من عظم ثواب النفقة في ذاتها إلا أن مفهوم الكفالة أوسع من ذلك ، وحتى لا

نبتعد كثيرا ننقل هنا كلاما قيما للعلامة ابن حجر رحمه الله عند كلامه على قول النبي أنا

وكافل اليتيم في الجنة،فيقول: قال شيخنا في "شرح الترمذي" : لعل الحكمة في كون

كافل اليتيم يشبه في دخول الجنة أو شبهت منزلته في الجنة بالقرب من النبي صلى الله

عليه وسلم أو منزلة النبي .. لكون النبي شأنه أن يبعث إلى قوم لا يعقلون أمر دينهم

فيكون كافلا لهم ومعلما و مرشدا ، وكذلك كافل اليتيم يقوم بكفالة من لا يعقل أمر دينه بل

و لا دنياه , ويرشده و يعلمه و يحسن أدبه , فظهرت مناسبة ذلك .

فاليتيم المكفول يتأثر تأثرا مباشرا بكافله و بشخصيته ومما يأخذه منه .

وأخيرا:

فإن كفالة اليتيم طريق إلى الجنة قصير ، كما قال الله عز وجل: 
(وَيُطْعِمُونَ الطَّعَامَ عَلَى


حُبِّهِ مِسْكِيناً وَيَتِيماً وَأَسِيراً.إِنَّمَا نُطْعِمُكُمْ لِوَجْهِ اللَّهِ لا نُرِيدُ مِنْكُمْ جَزَاءً وَلا شُكُوراً. إِنَّا



نَخَافُ مِنْ رَبِّنَا يَوْماً عَبُوساً قَمْطَرِيراً. فَوَقَاهُمُ اللَّهُ شَرَّ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَلَقَّاهُمْ نَضْرَةً وَسُرُوراً.



وَجَزَاهُمْ بِمَا صَبَرُوا جَنَّةً وَحَرِيراً). (الإنسان:8-12) .




فضل كفالة اليتيم :



1- تعود بالخير الجزيل والفضل العظيم في الحياة الدنيا والآخره.



2- تساهم في بناء مجتمع سليم خال من الحقد والكراهية .



3- حفظ لذرية الكافل وقيام الآخرين بالإحسان إلى إبنائه .



4- إكرام اليتيم دليل على محبة الرسول كونه عاش يتيماً .



5- تجعل البيت الذي فيه اليتيم من خير بيوت المسلمين .



6- مصاحبة الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم في الجنة .



7- تدل على طبع سليم وفطرة نقية وقلب رحوم .



8- ترقيق القلب وإزالة القسوة عنـــــه .



9- تزكي مال المسلم وتطهره .

10- زيادة في رزق الكافل .




من فضل الصدقة على اليتيم :



· الجنة



· صدق الإيمان



· أجر بعد الموت



· محبة الناس له



· انتصار على الشيطان



· سعة صدر صاحبها



· سترها عيوب العبد



· كنز لصاحبها يوم القيامة



· بوابة لسائر أعمال البر



· إطفاؤها الخطايا وتكفيرها الذنوب



· علو شأنها ورفعة منزلة صاحبها وظل له يوم القيامة



· وقايتها للمتصدق من البلايا والكروب وزيادة في الرزق



· عظم أجرها ومضاعفة ثوابها ووقاية من العذاب وفيها حسن الظن بالله



· طريق للظفر بمحبة الله ورحمته ومصاحبة النبي في الجنة





اللهم اجعلنا رفقاء النبى فى الجنة , اللهم اسقنا من يده شربة هنيئة لا نظما من بعدها ابدا قال الرسول: "يحشر المرء مع من يحب " فاللهم احشرنا مع الرسول 





من لديها مشكلة في حياتهاا ومن ترغب بالاجر ومصاحبة الرسول ف عليها بكفالة اليتيم...

ومن هنا نبدأ حملتنا اخواتي بكفالة اليتيييييم...التقدم الى اقرب جميعية خيرية لك مثل الهلال الاحمر...

يالله بناااااات شدوو حيلكم ونشرو الحملة ..بس 150 درهم فالشهررررر..تساندكم وتساعدكم ع كل شي بركة في الراتب وفي بيتكم وف حياتج؟؟؟ اذا ماعندج حثي زوجج او اخوج اوو ابوج اوو عمج ع الكفالة..اي شخص تحبيه مترغبل ف حياته؟؟؟اوو حتا تبين له الاجر...نصحيه بكفالة اليتيم....


بشرووووني فديتكم يوم تكفلون..الله يوفقكم..هذا الموضوع بنخصصه لكفالة اليتيم اوو اي وحدة عندها سؤال..

بانتظار قصصكم وبشارتكم الحلووووووووووووة^^

اللي بتشارك ويانااا تتفظل تتفاعل معانا بطرح حديث او قصة والخ 

اتمنى من المشرفة تثبته...

 :31:  ويزاكم الله خيرر

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

هذي قصص يرويها الشيخ نبيل العوضي لبركة كافل اليتيم..

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

قصص حقيقية لبركة كفالة اليتيم

( قصص حقيقية لرجال ونساء كفلوا أيتاماً )
( كفالة اليتيم تعين على الصحة )
تقول الكافلة التي رمزت لاسمها بـِ ( ل . م . ق ) :00 
عانت والدتي من مرض دام ثلاثين عاماً تعبنا فيه من التردد على المستشفيات ، ثم وفقني الله تعالى لكفالة يتيم في جمعية الأيتام ، وبعدها بتوفيق من الله الشافي تحسنت صحة والدتي ، وسخر الله لي أشخاصاً أنا في أمس الحاجة إليهم ، والفضل لله وحده ..



( بركة الرزق بعد الأمر المستديم )
تقول الكافلة ( ن – ل ) :0
أنا موظفة منذ عدة سنوات ، وعلى الرغم من أن مرتبي ليس بالقليل ، إلا أنه لا يتبقى منه شيء لأدخره ، ومنذ أن وقعت على ورقة كفالة ( أمر مستديم ) بارك الله لي في رزقي والحمد لله . حيث أصرف على نفسي ويبقى من الراتب ما يكفيني حتى الشهر القادم .



( سخر الله لها زوجها بعد الكفالة )
تقول الكافلة أم عبد الرحمن :0 
كانت علاقتي مع زوجي كالبحر الهائج اضطراباً وسبحان الله فمنذ أن كفلت يتيماً واستلمت التقرير الأول له أصبح زوجي هيناً ليناً .. ولا يكاد يرفض لي طلباً فعزمت على أن أستمر في الكفالة مدى العمر .



( ازداد مالي وشُفي ولدي )
تقول الكافلة ( ف . م . ق ) :0
كنت موظفة منذ عشر سنوات ، وأحاول جمع مبلغ كاف لبناء منزل خاص لتأمين مستقبلي ومستقبل ابني ولم أتمكن من ذلك ، حيث لا ينتهي الشهر إلا وينتهي الراتب معه ، ومنذ أن كفلت يتيماً أحسست ببركة المال ، حيث تمكنت من أخذ قرض لبناء المنزل ، وتسديد أقساط القرض شهرياً بانتظام ، ويبقى من الراتب ما يكفي لأصرف على نفسي وابني ، وأُعطي أهلي ، وأدخر جزءاً منه أيضاً ، كما كنت أحاول _ قبل الكفالة _ أجراء عملية لولدي ، ولم أتمكن من ذلك على مدار سنة كاملة ، حيث يرفض الطبيب بسبب ضعف صحة ابني تارة ، ووجود التهابات تارةً أخرى ، وبعد الكفالة أجريت العملية بدون أية صعوبات ..!



( فَرّجْتُ كُربةَ يتيمٍ ففرجَ الله كُربتي )
تقول الكافلة ( ف . ن ) وهي أرملة وأم لأيتام :0
أجريت استقطاعاً للكفالة ، وفي نيتي تيسير الرزق لي ولأبنائي ، ولأفرج كربة يتيم لعل الله أن يفرج كربتي وكربة أبنائي ، ومنذ الكفالة تيسرت أموري وتيسر رزقي ورزق أبنائي ، والحمد لله رب العالمين ، فقد أخلفني الله فيما أنفقه ..



( دعوت الله بفضل كفالتي فنجحت )
تقول الكافلة هيفاء :0
بعد الكفالة دخلت في اختبار مادة هي من أصعب المواد لدي ، ولم أُجب في الاختبار بشكلٍ جيد ، وخرجت وأنا أتوقع الرسوب فدعوت الله قائلة :
( اللهم إني كفلت هذا اليتيم لوجهك فيسر أمري ) . ثم ظهرت نتيجة الاختبار وقد رسب ثلاثة أرباع الدفعة ، ولكني بحمد الله نجحت مع القليلات اللاتي نجحن ، بل وأصبحت من ضمن المتفوقات " والحمد لله " ..


( مالي رجع بنفس الفئات )
تقول الكافلة ( ش . م . ب ) :0
أنا موظفة وراتبي قليل ، ودائماً أمر بضوائق مالية ، وبعد الكفالة التي دفعتها نقداً بعدة أيام مررت بضائقة مالية ، ومن حيث لا أدري ولا أحتسب يسر الله لي ثلاثة آلاف ريال نقداً !. ومن نفس الفئات المالية التي دفعتها للجمعية للكفالة !. وكأنها أموالي ردت إلي .. فسبحان الله ، وصدق الحبيب : " ما نقص مال من صدقة " صححه الألباني في الجامع الصغير برقم ( 3025 ) 



( معاملتي تيسرت بعد ساعتين من التبرع )
يقول رئيس قسم الكفالات بفرع الخرج :0
في صباح يوم من الأيام دخل لقسمنا رجل في الثلاثينات من عمره ، ويظهر عليه أثر الهم والحزن ، وبعد استقباله والترحيب به طلب معرفة طرق التبرع بالجمعية ، وعند شرح طريقة الكفالة الخاصة قال : إنه لا يستطيع أن يدفع المبلغ بصفة مستمرة بسبب عدم وجوده بالخرج ، وأنه سيحضر للمحافظة بشكل متقطع ، وذلك لوجود معاملة له بإحدى الدوائر الحكومية منذ قرابة خمس سنوات ، ولم تُنهَ إلى الآن ، ولعل الله أن ينهيها بهذا التبرع ، ثم دفع مبلغاً قليلاً واتجه لمدينة الرياض وبعد خروجه بقرابة الساعتين اتصل علي ، وأخبرني بأنه قبل أن يصل لنقطة التفتيش التي بين الرياض والخرج جاءه اتصال من نفس الدائرة الحكومية التي بها معاملته يخبرونه بانتهائها ، ويطلبون منه الحضور لاستلامها ، فسبحان الله !



( تبرعت من أجل شفاء ابنتي )
تقول مسئولة الكفالات الأستاذة ( ن المطوع ) :0
زارتنا أم ومعها ابنتها ذات الثلاث سنوات ، وجلست وعيونها تغرق بالدموع ، ووجهها شاحب من الهموم التي ألمت بها وقالت لي : خرجت قبل قليل من الطبيب وقد أخبرني أن ابنتي مصابة بثقب في القلب . وقد حزنتُ لحال ابنتها وهي تئن من المرض ، ثم سألتني ما هي المشاريع الموجودة في الجمعية ؟ فشرحت لها ووضحت كل مشروع وما له من الأجر ، فوافقت على كفالة يتيم ، وعرضت عليها نماذج طلب كفالة اليتيم ، ثم بدأت بإجراءات الكفالة وطلبت مني أن أدون اسم الكفالة باسم ابنتها فلانة ، فقالت : أسأل المولى بها حفظ ابنتي ودفع البلاء والكرب عنها ، وفي كل شهر تأتي وتدفع مبلغاً زهيداً وتذهب ، وفي ذلك الشهر زادت المبلغ عن المعتاد وقالت وهي تبكي : إن سبب زيادة المبلغ هو أن ابنتي تحسنت حالتها والحمد لله 

( بركة راتبي كانت من الكفالة ) 
تقول الكافلة وصال :0
بعد حصولي على الوظيفة ومرور عدة أشهر فيها ، عانيت من عدم البركة في راتبي الشهري ، فكنت لا أعلم أين يذهب ، وبعد زيارتي لإحدى أسر الأيتام قررت كفالة أحد أيتام هذه الأسرة ، حباً مني لها وطلباً للأجر من الله ، وبعد ذلك لاحظت بركة عجيبة في الراتب رغم كثرة نفقاتي ، وو الله إني في أتم الراحة والسعادة النفسية . وصدق الحبيب : " من كان في حاجة أخيه كان الله في حاجته " صححه الألباني في الجامع الصغير برقم ( 6708 ) 



( بالكفالة قد ترزق بعد انقطاع )
يقول أحد الكافلين ( من فرع جنوب الرياض ) :0
كان أحد زملائي له ولد واحد فقط ، وقد انقطعت زوجته عن الحمل قرابة ( سبع سنوات ) ، وحاولتِ العلاج ولكن لم يتيسر لها الحمل .. وذات يوم كنا مجتمعين في دورية بيننا وكنت أتحدث عن الكفالة وفضلها .. فطلب مني صاحبي أن أختار له يتيماً ليكفله ، وفعلاً بحثت له في استمارات الأيتام عن يتيم صغير وأبلغته بذلك ، ودفع لي قيمة الكفالة لستة أشهر .. مرت الأيام وبشرني بعد مضي تسعة أشهر أن زوجته ولدت مولوداً ذكراً ، وقال لي : بعد أن دفعت قيمة الكفالة ( بعشرة أيام ) ذهبت زوجتي لعمل تحليل وأبلغوها بأنها حامل ! فقط عشرة أيام .. فسبحان الله ..


( قد تنقذ بالكفالة من تحب )
حدثني مدير فرع جنوب الرياض بجمعية الأيتام قائلاً :0
حضر أحد الكافلين إلى الفرع ، وقال : أتيت هنا لأسرد لكم قصتي العجيبة !. حيث كنت أنا وأسرتي وإخواني في إحدى الاستراحات نهاية الأسبوع .. وفجأة حضر الأطفال ليبلغونا أن ابنتي الصغيرة وعمرها خمس سنوات قد غرقت في المسبح ، وهرعنا مسرعين إليها وإذا بي أرى ابنتي تطفو على الماء على وجهها ، فأخرجناها بسرعة وحاولنا إسعافها فقد أيقن الجميع أنها ماتت ، فذهبت بها مسرعاً إلى المستشفى وأدخلتها الإسعاف ، وتهافت الأطباء والممرضات ليأخذوها إلى غرفة الإنعاش .. وبعد قليل خرج الطبيب ليقول لي : ماتت ! فأخذت أبكي مما حدث .. بعد ذلك حضر طبيب استشاري ليفحص الحالة ليتأكد منها ، فما لبث حتى خرج الطبيب مسرعاً ليبشرني أن الطفلة ما زالت على قيد الحياة ، وأن قلبها بدأ ينبض من جديد ، فوضعوها في غرفة العناية المركزة وبعد يومين أخرجت ولله الحمد من العناية سليمة معافاة !..
قال لي الطبيب الاستشاري : إن ما حدث لابنتك يعد معجزة ، فكيف يتوقف قلبها هذه المدة ثم يعود للنبض من جديد دون أن يؤثر على وظائف الدماغ والكلى ؟. ثم قال لي هذه الجملة : ( ماذا عملت في حياتك حتى يكرمك الله بهذه المعجزة ) ؟. في الحقيقة لم أستوعب هذه الكلمة منه مباشرة ، وقلت له لا أذكر شيئاً مميزاً عملته غير أني قائم بما أوجب الله علي من الصلاة في وقتها ، وبقية أركان الإسلام .. أخذت أفكر في هذه الكلمة حتى تذكرت أنني كفلت يتيماً لديكم سراً ولا أحد يعلم عن هذه الكفالة إلا الله وأنتم ، فأيقنت في نفسي أن ما حدث لي هو بسبب هذه الكفالة التي أخفيتها فقد كفلت يتيماً وكفل الله لي ابنتي ..


( انقطعت عن الكفالة فذهبت بركتها )
يقول ( مسئول قسم الكفالات بفرع جنوب الرياض ) : 0
تفاجأت في أحد الأيام وأنا جالس بمكتبي بقسم الكفالات في فرع الجمعية ، وإذا بأحدهم يدخل مسرعاً يمد يده لي بمبلغ الكفالة ، ويطلب مني تسجيلها في أسرع وقت ، وعندما قمت بتسجيل المبلغ له وإذا به يهدأ ، ويخبرني بأن أموره المادية كانت متردية ومتدهورة ، ومن مشكلة إلى أخرى ، وتزداد حالته سوءاً ، وديونه تتضاعف ، ثم منَّ الله عليه بأن ألهمه بكفالة أحد أيتام هذه الجمعية المباركة ، وإذا بحالة تزدان وأموره تنفرج ، وقُضيت ديونه بفضل الله سبحانه ، بل أصبح لديه فائض من راتبه ، واستمر بذلك عامين كاملين .. ثم انشغل وتوقف عن الكفالة ، وبعد أربعة شهور من انقطاعه عن الكفالة إذا بأحواله تبدأ بالتدهور مرة أخرى ، فتذكر كفالته المنقطعة وسارع بالحضور لتسديدها .. ذكرت هذه القصة لأحد أقاربي فكفل يتيماً لدينا فمن الله عليه بأن رزق بمولود بعد انقطاع وبعد معاناة في الإنجاب ما يقارب ثمانية أعوام ..


( رحمة عاجلة باليتيم )
ومما حدث لي شخصياً :0
قامت أم لأيتام بالاتصال علي بالمكتب ، واشتكت حالها وحاجتها لثلاجة عاجلة ، خاصة أن إجازة الصيف بدأت ، فدعوت الله لها بالتوفيق وأنه لا يوجد شيء حالياً ، وسوف أسعى جاهداً لتوفير ذلك فما أن أغلقت الهاتف مباشرة حتى رن الهاتف والله مرة أخرى ليقول لي المتصل : لدي ثلاجة أريد التبرع بها للأيتام ، فسبحان الله تيسر أمرها في لحظات .. 


كما أذكر مرة أن والدتي أمرتني أن أدفع عن خالتي مبلغاً من المال وذلك لما أصابتها وعكة صحية ثم اتصلت علي من الغد وقالت : هل تبرعت بالمال للأيتام ؟ فقلت لها : المبلغ في جيبي ولم أقم به حتى الآن ، فقالت لي : لقد شفيت خالتك ! فانظر كيف رحمها الله وشفاها بعد أن نوت التبرع . 


ويحدثني زميلي في الجمعية فيقول : 0
هناك أم لأيتام بالجمعية ، ما قمت لها بعمل من أعمال الجمعية من توصيل رزق أو توفير حاجة ثم طلبت منها الدعاء إلا واستجاب الله لها وتيسر ما أردت فعله ..!


ويحدثني أحد موظفي الجمعية : 0
أن زوجة أخيه قد كفلت يتيمة باسم والدتها بعد وفاتها ، ثم رأت في المنام والدتها وهي في الجنة تحفها الأشجار والينابيع والخيرات والثمرات ، ويجلس بقربها فتاة تؤنسها في مجلسها ، فسألتها من هذه ؟ فقالت : هذه نورة .. ألم تعرفيها ؟ .. وكانت المكفولة في الحقيقة اسمها نورة .! 


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :0
" أَنَا وَكَافِلُ الْيَتِيمِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ هَكَذَا ، وَأَشَارَ بِالسَّبَّابَةِ وَالْوُسْطَى وَفَرَّجَ بَيْنَهُمَا شَيْئًا "0


انشرها فقد يكتب الله على يديك بأن يقوم شخص ويكفل يتيماَ فتحصل مثل أجرة لاينقص منه شيئاَ
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:0
من دعا إلى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئاً)0

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

ها تحمستووو تكفلون يتيم؟؟؟؟

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

تبدلت حياتي بعد كفالتي للأيتام 

عادل بن عبد الله السلطان

http://www.ktibat.com/showsubject-%D...9%85-1211.html

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

http://www.rcuae.ae/Orphans/Pages/vouchorphan.aspx# 
هذا موقع الهلال الاحمر..تفظلو فيه كل المعلومات ..

http://www.dubaicharity.org.ae/Docs....c/Default.aspx

هذا موقع جمعية دبي الخيرية

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

بالأمس كان هناك اخواننا في اذاعة الرياض تواصل ببرنامجهم عن كيفية رعاية اليتيم وماهي الاداور التي نقوم بها تجاه اليتيم المهم قبل نهاية البرنامج اتصلوا بشاعر مرموق يتحدث شعره عن القضايا الاجتماعيه منها المخدرات والرشوه وما الى ذلك من المواضيع التي تختص بالمجتمع ومنها قال هذا المتصل واسمه ( ناصر الدوسري) طبعاً كما اسلفت هو شاعر قضايا اجتماعيه كما عرفته من مقدم البرنامج الاستاذ عبدالعزيز 
المهم بدأ المتصل ناصر بالسلام على الضيوف الموجودين وبدأ يتحدث عن اليتيم. حتى قاطعه المذيع وسأله سؤال قال فيه اخي ناصر انت شاعر وتتحدث عن قضايا كثيره واليوم برنامجنا يختص بكفالة اليتيم ( سكت قليلاً الشاعر ناصر ) ثم بدأ يتحدث بقوله يا اخوان انا والله حصل لي موقف لاينسى وقصه ربما هي من نسج الخيال ولكنها واقع وعشته انا وزوجتي .

يقول الأخ ناصر إنني رزقت بمولود في يومأ من الايام ولكنه خرج هذا المولود مريض بنقص في الخلايا الدماغيه وبعد فتره قرروا الاطباء اجراء له عمليه جراحيه ولكن قد لايعيش اكثر من (48) ساعه فصرت في حيره من أمري انا وزجتي هل فعلاً سيموت ام ان ارادة الله فوق كل شي ويعيش صرنا نفكر واخيراً قلت لزوجتي توكلنا على الله فما عند الله افضل واحسن مما هو عندنا وعند الناس اجرينا عملية الطفل وكان عمره السنتين واٌدخل بعدها للعنايه المركزه ومكث بها عدة شهور لاحراك فيه .
وفي يوماً من الايام يقول ناصر ذهبت انا وزوجتي الى المستشفى لنلقي نظره على طفلنا الميأوس من حالته تفاجئت زوجتي بطفل اخر يبكي وبعد قربها منه ( در بها لبن ) فقالت لي شوف الطبيب هل سيسمح لي ان ارضع هذا الطفل . فسأل ناصر الطبيب الموجود بالمستشفى ليش هذا الطفل يبكي

فقال له الطبيب انه يتيم ولايوجد من يقوم برضاعته

فقال ناصر هل تسمح لزوجتي بإرضاعه

فقال الطبيب لا مانع من ذلك

وبعد أن أرضعته فكرت الزوجة وقالت لماذا لانأخذه معنا للبيت ونرعاه ونكفله

فقال زوجها موافق

فقاموا لإدارة المستشفى وعبو نموذج الكفاله واخذوا الطفل للبيت

وبعد فتره اتصل احد الاطباء على ناصر وقال له تعال للمستشفى ظروري فذهب ناصر للمستشفى وقال له المدير يا اخ ناصر ان ابنك الان اصبح يتحرك قليلاً فقد يمكن بعد تولي رعايتكم له افضل من جلوسه بالمستشفى .

يقول ناصر اخذت ابني ورجعت به للبيت وجلس بالبيت فتره حتى تعافى كثيراً وامه تربي الاثنين وبعد فتره يقول ناصر اقسم بالله العظيم ان ابني اصبح في احسن حاله ثم اخذته بعد اربع سنوات وذهبت به لنفس الطبيب بالمستشفى فناظره الطبيب وسألني هل هو فعلاً ابنك الذي قلنا لك انه لن يعيش اكثر من(48) ساعه فتبسم ناصر وقال نعم هو بعينه .

ثم يقول ناصر ربيت هذا اليتيم مع ابني والان يقول عمر اليتيم اربع سنوات وابني في اول سنه دراسيه ثم يقول والله ثم والله ان حالنا تحسن افضل من الاول وفُتح لي رزق ببيتي واهلي .
ويقول ان إمام المسجد بجانبهم لن يمر فرض حتى يدق باب البيت لينادي ناصر ويقول تكفى ارغب ان ازيد من حسناتي اليوم ادع لي اليتيم حتى امسح على راسه واقبل خديه .

وبكلمات بعدها انفجر ناصر ببكاء شديد اثر على من في المكان من مذيعين ومقدمي البرامج وقال والله ثم والله لايعلم عن حسنات هذا اليتيم إلا من عاش بينهم يتيم فيا سبحان الله العظيم وقال ناصر بكيت كثيراً وانا استخرج جواز لهذا اليتيم لأننني رأيت فيه بند
يقول ( اذا كمل اليتيم مدة ست سنوات) فيرجع لدار الايتام

يقول ناصر هل ابني هذا الذي تبنيته وعمره اربعون يوماً سأفقده مرةً اخرى ثم يقول وهو يبكي لن ولن افرط به حتى لو حصل ماحصل وسأكفل غيره كثير.

ثم يقول ان زوجتي التي سهرت وربت وارضعت هذا اليتيم الذي اصبح ينام في حضنها بل ويقول ناصر ان هذا اليتيم احياناً يتجرأ ويدخل غرفتي يقول هو الوحيد الذي ينام معي .

فكيف بي سأفقده الآن ثم دعى ناصر جميع من لديه القدره ان يقوم بتربية مثل هؤلاء الايتام لأن في تربيتهم حسنات عظام لايعلم بها إلا الله تعالى هذه قصة ناصر مع كفالة اليتيم وهذه القصه واقعيه حصلت بالمنطقة الشرقيه وسمعت بها انا امس السبت الموافق (20/4/1431هـ) في اذاعة الرياض وصدقوني انني ارويها الان حسب ما سمعتها انا دون نقل عن احد لأنني احسست ان كفالة اليتيم عظيمه.

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

بالأمس كان هناك اخواننا في اذاعة الرياض تواصل ببرنامجهم عن كيفية رعاية اليتيم وماهي الاداور التي نقوم بها تجاه اليتيم المهم قبل نهاية البرنامج اتصلوا بشاعر مرموق يتحدث شعره عن القضايا الاجتماعيه منها المخدرات والرشوه وما الى ذلك من المواضيع التي تختص بالمجتمع ومنها قال هذا المتصل واسمه ( ناصر الدوسري) طبعاً كما اسلفت هو شاعر قضايا اجتماعيه كما عرفته من مقدم البرنامج الاستاذ عبدالعزيز 
المهم بدأ المتصل ناصر بالسلام على الضيوف الموجودين وبدأ يتحدث عن اليتيم. حتى قاطعه المذيع وسأله سؤال قال فيه اخي ناصر انت شاعر وتتحدث عن قضايا كثيره واليوم برنامجنا يختص بكفالة اليتيم ( سكت قليلاً الشاعر ناصر ) ثم بدأ يتحدث بقوله يا اخوان انا والله حصل لي موقف لاينسى وقصه ربما هي من نسج الخيال ولكنها واقع وعشته انا وزوجتي .

يقول الأخ ناصر إنني رزقت بمولود في يومأ من الايام ولكنه خرج هذا المولود مريض بنقص في الخلايا الدماغيه وبعد فتره قرروا الاطباء اجراء له عمليه جراحيه ولكن قد لايعيش اكثر من (48) ساعه فصرت في حيره من أمري انا وزجتي هل فعلاً سيموت ام ان ارادة الله فوق كل شي ويعيش صرنا نفكر واخيراً قلت لزوجتي توكلنا على الله فما عند الله افضل واحسن مما هو عندنا وعند الناس اجرينا عملية الطفل وكان عمره السنتين واٌدخل بعدها للعنايه المركزه ومكث بها عدة شهور لاحراك فيه .
وفي يوماً من الايام يقول ناصر ذهبت انا وزوجتي الى المستشفى لنلقي نظره على طفلنا الميأوس من حالته تفاجئت زوجتي بطفل اخر يبكي وبعد قربها منه ( در بها لبن ) فقالت لي شوف الطبيب هل سيسمح لي ان ارضع هذا الطفل . فسأل ناصر الطبيب الموجود بالمستشفى ليش هذا الطفل يبكي

فقال له الطبيب انه يتيم ولايوجد من يقوم برضاعته

فقال ناصر هل تسمح لزوجتي بإرضاعه

فقال الطبيب لا مانع من ذلك

وبعد أن أرضعته فكرت الزوجة وقالت لماذا لانأخذه معنا للبيت ونرعاه ونكفله

فقال زوجها موافق

فقاموا لإدارة المستشفى وعبو نموذج الكفاله واخذوا الطفل للبيت

وبعد فتره اتصل احد الاطباء على ناصر وقال له تعال للمستشفى ظروري فذهب ناصر للمستشفى وقال له المدير يا اخ ناصر ان ابنك الان اصبح يتحرك قليلاً فقد يمكن بعد تولي رعايتكم له افضل من جلوسه بالمستشفى .

يقول ناصر اخذت ابني ورجعت به للبيت وجلس بالبيت فتره حتى تعافى كثيراً وامه تربي الاثنين وبعد فتره يقول ناصر اقسم بالله العظيم ان ابني اصبح في احسن حاله ثم اخذته بعد اربع سنوات وذهبت به لنفس الطبيب بالمستشفى فناظره الطبيب وسألني هل هو فعلاً ابنك الذي قلنا لك انه لن يعيش اكثر من(48) ساعه فتبسم ناصر وقال نعم هو بعينه .

ثم يقول ناصر ربيت هذا اليتيم مع ابني والان يقول عمر اليتيم اربع سنوات وابني في اول سنه دراسيه ثم يقول والله ثم والله ان حالنا تحسن افضل من الاول وفُتح لي رزق ببيتي واهلي .
ويقول ان إمام المسجد بجانبهم لن يمر فرض حتى يدق باب البيت لينادي ناصر ويقول تكفى ارغب ان ازيد من حسناتي اليوم ادع لي اليتيم حتى امسح على راسه واقبل خديه .

وبكلمات بعدها انفجر ناصر ببكاء شديد اثر على من في المكان من مذيعين ومقدمي البرامج وقال والله ثم والله لايعلم عن حسنات هذا اليتيم إلا من عاش بينهم يتيم فيا سبحان الله العظيم وقال ناصر بكيت كثيراً وانا استخرج جواز لهذا اليتيم لأننني رأيت فيه بند
يقول ( اذا كمل اليتيم مدة ست سنوات) فيرجع لدار الايتام

يقول ناصر هل ابني هذا الذي تبنيته وعمره اربعون يوماً سأفقده مرةً اخرى ثم يقول وهو يبكي لن ولن افرط به حتى لو حصل ماحصل وسأكفل غيره كثير.

ثم يقول ان زوجتي التي سهرت وربت وارضعت هذا اليتيم الذي اصبح ينام في حضنها بل ويقول ناصر ان هذا اليتيم احياناً يتجرأ ويدخل غرفتي يقول هو الوحيد الذي ينام معي .

فكيف بي سأفقده الآن ثم دعى ناصر جميع من لديه القدره ان يقوم بتربية مثل هؤلاء الايتام لأن في تربيتهم حسنات عظام لايعلم بها إلا الله تعالى هذه قصة ناصر مع كفالة اليتيم وهذه القصه واقعيه حصلت بالمنطقة الشرقيه وسمعت بها انا امس السبت الموافق (20/4/1431هـ) في اذاعة الرياض وصدقوني انني ارويها الان حسب ما سمعتها انا دون نقل عن احد لأنني احسست ان كفالة اليتيم عظيمه.

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

قصة تبشير بالجنة في الرياض

قصة واقعية حدثت مع داعية من دعاة الإسلام

في الكويت يقول الداعية:

بينما أنا نائم إذ رأيت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لي:

"أخبر فلان بن فلان الفلاني أنه من أهل الجنة"

، فلما استيقظت وقد حفر اسم الرجل في ذاكرتي، لكني تعجبت

من الأمر لأني لا أعرف رجلا بهذا الاسم، ولم أفعل

شيئا لعدم معرفتي بالرجل، لكني كنت في ضيق كوني لم أجد طريقة

لتنفيذ أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

لأني أعلم أن رؤياه حق وأنه يقع علي تنفيذ ما أمرني به.

وفي ليلة تالية رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

ثانية وردد علي ما قال في الرؤيا الأولى "أخبر فلان بن فلان الفلاني

أنه من أهل الجنة"

استيقظت وبدأت أسأل وأتحرى أمر الرجل بحثت في دليل الهاتف،

وسألت الاستعلامات، بل طلبت من بعض الأخوة في

دوائر الأحوال المدنية أن يستطلعوا لي هذا الأمر، وكل محاولاتي

باءت بالفشل.

ومرت أيام وأنا أكثر من دعاء الله أن يعرفني بهذا الرجل، وكنت

أكثر من الصلاة على النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،

ومرت أيام وأنا على هذا الحال، حتى رأيت رسول الله صلى

الله عليه وسلم

في رؤيا ثالثة يقول لي : "أخبر فلان بن فلان الفلاني في مدينة

الرياض وعنوانه كذا أنه من أهل الجنة"

لقد سرت عني هذه الرؤية، ولم أتردد في السفر إلى الرياض

للبحث عن هذا الرجل المبارك، ولما وصلت العنوان،

وسألت عن الرجل في حيه، دلني جيرانه عليه، طرقت بابه،

ففتح لي رجل عادي المظهر، فسألته: أين أجد فلان بن

فلان الفلاني؟

قال: أنا هو تفضل

قصصت على الرجل القصة فأجهش في البكاء وأعلن توبة

إلى الله من كل الذنوب والمعاصي.

سألته : بالله عليك أخبرني بسرك، هل تقوم بعمل معين حتى

تكون من أهل الجنة؟

فأطرق الرجل وقال بعد تردد: أقول لك على شرط ألا تذكر اسمي

بين الناس، فإنه لا يعلم سري إلا الله، فوافقت دون تردد.

قال لي : كان لي جار له زوجة وعيال وتوفاه الله، وأنا رجل موظف



لكني أشعر بحاجة هذه العائلة فأقسم راتبي إلى

نصفين أعطيهم نصفه دون أن يعرفوا من الذي ينفق عليهم،

ولا يعلم أحد بهذا حتى زوجتي.

عندها عرفت السر فإن هذا الرجل كان مخلصا وصادقا في

كفالة هؤلاء الأيتام، وأنفق من أعز ماله على قلته. فاستحق

أن يكون رفيق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجنة .....

4- احاديث فضل كفالة اليمين
@@ الجنة @ الجنة @ الجنة @ الجنة @ ومع الحبيب في الجنة @@@
**حديث أبى هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" أنا أول من يفتح باب الجنة فأرى امرأةتبادرني[أي تسابقني] تريد أن تدخل معي الباب فأقول لها: من أنت؟ فتقول: أناامرأة قعدت على أيتام لي" .رواه أبو يعلى الموصلي ، وصححه الألباني فيصحيح الجامع ، قال فيه الحافظ ابن حجر: إسناده لا بأس به
لين القلب وفضاء الحاجة
**عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه أنه أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل يشتكي قسوة قلبه فقال له : " أتحب أن يلين قلبكوتدرك حاجتك؟ ارحم اليتيم ، وامسح رأسه وأطعمه من طعامك يلن قلبك وتدركحاجتك" .رواه الطبراني وقال الألباني حسن لغيره . انظر صحيح الترغيب والترهيب 2/676 .

**وقوله "أدنِ اليتيم منك وألطفه وامسح برأسه وأطعمه من طعامك.. فإن ذلك يلين قلبك ويدرك حاجتك". لراوي: أبو الدرداءالمحدث: الألباني- المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم 250وفي حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن أردت أن يلين قلبك فأطعم المسكين وامسح رأس اليتيم".

ضمان الجنة بإذن الله
**قال صلى الله عليه وسلم" أنا و كافل اليتيم له أو لغيره في الجنة ، و الساعي على الأرملة و المسكين ، كالمجاهد في سبيل الله".الراوي: عائشة و أبو هريرةالمحدث: الألباني- المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة 1476
**وفي رواية:" كافل اليتيم له أو لغيره ، أنا وهو كهاتين في الجنة". وأشار مالك بالسبابة والوسطى.
الراوي: أبو هريرةالمحدث: مسلم- المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم 2983

**قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "والذي بعثني بالحق لا يعذب الله يوم القيامة من رحم اليتيم وألان له في الكلام ورحم يتمه وضعفه ولم يتطاول على جاره بفضل ما آتاهالله ، يا أمة محمد ، والذي بعثني بالحق لا يقبل الله صدقة من رجل ولهقرابة محتاجون إلى صلته ويصرفها إلى غيرهم ، والذي نفسي بيده لا ينظر اللهإليه يوم القيامة".الراوي: - المحدث: الهيتمي المكي- المصدر: الزواجر - الصفحة أو الرقم 1/187
**قال صلى الله عليه وسلم" خير بيت فى المسلمين بيت فيه يتيم يحسن إليه وشر بيت في المسلمين بيت فيه يتيم يساء إليه" سنن ابن ماجه
**عن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من عال ثلاثة من الأيتام كان كمن قام ليله وصام نهاره وغدا وراح شاهرا سيفه فيسبيل الله وكنت أنا وهو في الجنة أخوين كهاتين أختان ". وألصق إصبعيهالسبابة والوسطى.سنن ابن ماجه
عن سهل بن سعد رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " أنا وكافل اليتيم في الجنة هكذا " وأشار بأصبعيه السبابة والوسطى. رواه البخاري قال الحافظ ابن حجر في شرح الحديث: [قال ابن بطال : حق على من سمع هذا الحديث أن يعمل به ليكون رفيق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجنة ولا منزلة في الآخرة أفضل من ذلك]، ثم قال الحافظ ابن حجر: وفيه إشارة إلى أن بين درجة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكافل اليتيم قدر تفاوت ما بين السبابة والوسطى.
ياحبذا وكل الفضل والخير بأن يكون اليتيم معك في منزلك
**وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من ضم يتيماً بين مسلمين في طعامه وشرابه حتى يستغني عنه وجبت له الجنة ". رواه أبو يعلى والطبراني وأحمد مختصراً بإسناد حسن كما قال الحافظ المنذري . وقال الألباني صحيح لغيره. انظر صحيح الترغيب والترهيب 2/676 .

خذ حسنات بالميات وبمسحه تستغرق ثانية

والله لو تجيب يتيم بس علشان تمسح راسه

الله اكبر والاجر

**وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"من مسح رأس يتيم لم يمسحه إلا لله كان له بكل شعرة مرت عليها يده حسنات ، ومن أحسن إلى يتيمة أو يتيم عنده كنت أنا وهو في الجنة كهاتين". وفرق بين إصبعيةالسبابة والوسطىرواه احمد
احذر ان تظلم او تاكل مال يتيم
قال الله تعالى:{ أريت الذي يكذب بالدين * فذالك الذي يدع اليتيم * ولا يحض على طعام المسكين } سورة الماعون الآية 1 – 3
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"اجتنبوا السبعموبقات ". قالوا :يا رسول الله وما هن ؟ قال:"الشرك بالله ، والسحر، وقتلالنفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ، وأكل الربا ، وأكل مال اليتيم ، والتولييوم الزحف ،وقذف المحصنات المؤمنات الغافلات ".
الراوي: أبو هريرةالمحدث: البخاري- المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم2766

----------


## عذبة الاطباع1

السلآم عليكم 

آتركم مع القصه .. 


كان هناك شابا في بدايات العشرينات من عمره
له شهواته يصلي ويصوم وله علاقات جيده مع أصدقائه عايش في بيت أهله مع والديه وأخوته أحيانا ينام عن الصلاه وإذا صحى من نومه صلى ما فاته , كان كأي شاب في عمره .
وفي أحد الليالي ذهب الى النوم وحلم أنه في غابه كبيره وفيه فواكه كثيره وبحيرة وجبال وطيور تحلق بالسماء وكان فرحاً ومتسلقي على شجره و اثناء جلوسه سقطت ورقه من الشجره ، وإذا هي مكتوب عليها ( إنك من اهل الجنه )
فقام يصرخ فرحا ويبكي

و صحى الشاب من نومه واتصل على أعز أصدقائه وأخبره بما رأى فنصحه صديقه بأن يفسر حلمه
فاتصل الشاب على شيخ يفسر حلمه

فقال له المفسر ماذا صنعت في الأيام الماضيه
قال الشاب : لا أذكر شيئاً بل أنا مقصر
فقال المفسر لقد قمت بعمل عظيم ولهذا السبب حلمت بهذا الحلم
فقال الشاب : والله لا أذكر شيئا بل أنا مقصر
فقال المفسر : حسناً اتصل بي عندما تتذكر

انتهت المكالمه.

وفي ويوم من الأيام كان الشاب
خارج المنزل وباله مشغول بالحلم
وقف الشاب عند أحد الاشارات المروريه
فشاهد لوحه جمعيه انسان للايتام
فأخذ يبكي واتصل على المفسر


وقال : تذكرت يا شيخ ، تذكرت يا شيخ
قال المفسر : تذكرت ماذا يا أخي
فقال الشاب : أنا الشاب قد كلمتك قبل أيام بخصوص الحلم ،
لقد تذكرت أني قمت بإرسال أيميل عن أجر
كفالة اليتيم

قال المفسر :
وهو يبكي لقد كنت سببا لكفالة يتيم وإجرها كما [glow1=ff0000]قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ((أنا وكافل اليتيم كهاتين في الجنة". وأشار بالسبابة والوسطى وفرق بينهما قليلا))[/glow1]


سبحان الله رساله وحده أدخلته الجنه 

انا نقلت الموضوع عسئ الله يكتب لي الجنه يأرب 


[/frame]



أسماء وعناوين بعض دور الأيتام والجمعيات الخيرية

على هذا الرابط

http://www.ensan.org.sa/showthread.php?t=1407



جمعية دار البر

http://www.daralber.ae/Arabic/About/Pages/default.aspx



جمعية بيت الخير

http://www.beitalkhair.org/ar/index....d=60&Itemid=68

----------


## كراميلا1

يزاج الله خيرا 

من زمان وانا ابا اكفل يتيم بس ما كنت عارفه كيف
مشكوره اختي على الموضوع 
والله ييسر امرج ويوفقج

----------


## أم زمرده

جزاكي الله كل خير

ربي لا تذرني فردا وأنت خير الوارثين
ربي أني مسني الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## شما الهاجري



----------


## Bronzya

رووووووووعه الموضوع جزاج الله ألف خير ، بس أعتقد لازم الشخص يكون موظف لنهم شهريا يسحبون من راتبه ، بسألهم اذا يستوي حد يكفل وهو ماعنده حساب في البنك نفسي انا

----------


## عطر 77

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## $العاش$

انا ام أيتام يارب اكون مع الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

يزاكم الله خير جميعاااااااااااااااااااا

اما لازم تشتغل مب شررط في اكثر من طريقة وووطريقة ترومين انتي تعطينهم الفلووس شهريا اوو مثلا تعرفين جارتج اوو وحدة قريبة منج من خارج الدولة او داخلها تعرف حد يتيم تعطينهاا كل شهر مبلغ معين


اتحفونا بتجاربكم خواتي^^

----------


## ليتك تفهمني

الصراحه كفاله الايتام ساعدني في حياتي والحمدالله

انا تاخرت في الحمل والحمدالله الله رزقني لما كفلت لي يتيم سبحان الله في نفس الشهر اللي كفلته طلعت حامل

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

يزاكم الله خيرر.....

----------


## الريام-ديزاين

أختي كعبية .. يزاج الله خير أول شي ع هالموضوع .. ثاني شي ممكن تخبرينا شو الطرق اللي نكفل فيها .. ؟
قبل فتره وصلني برودكاست انه نقدر نكفل يتيم ب 150 شهريا .. ويطرشون لج مندوب لين بيتج معاه بيانات اليتيم كامله و تقرير عنه .. و حاطين أرقام حق كل أمارة .. 
اذا عندج خلفيه عن هالموضوع .. ياليت تخبريني .. و مشكورة فديتج ربي يوفقج

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

الرييييييييييييم لاوالله ماعندي؟؟؟انتي طرشي بي سي للي عندج فاللستة لو حد محتفظ في هالرسالة..وفكرة حلوة&&

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

ممكن اذا تعرفين حد مظمووون يعرف حد من بلاده جيرانهم ولا غيرره يتييييييييم ترومين تعطينه يحوول لهم فلوس كل شهر 150

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

شدو الهمة بنات ^^

وخبرونا شو اليديد

----------


## ام زايد21

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

سبحان الله دينا عظيم عاطينا كم طريقه عشان نيمع حسنات

فميزان حسناتج اختيه

البنات الي يسألون كفالة اليتيم موجوده بالهلال الأحمر 

و الله يتقبل من الجميع

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

يزاكم الله خير

تسلموون

----------


## أم زمرده

الله أكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثيرا وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلا

----------


## بيذامة

ما شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "أنا وكافل اليتيم في الجنة كهاتين" وأشار للسبابة والوسطى

اتصلو على هيئه الاعمال الخيريه وهذا رقمهم (8005666)
تقدرون تكفلون يتيم ويكون عن طريق:

1- المندوب وهو اللي ايج لين باب بيتكم 
2- عن طريق البنك .. يقتطعون من الحساب شهريا

بس اتصلو وقولولهم انكم تبون تكفلون يتيم وهم بيطرشون المندوب لين عندكم 
وكل شهر 150 .. مبلغ بسيط جداا .. لا تخسرون اجر الاجر العظيم اللي بتحصلونه من خلال كفاله الايتام

منقوووول

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

ووينكم
؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## يا معرفني

رفع للتذكير بفضل كفالة الايتام . اللهم يسر لي امري

----------


## مهرة القصر

*
**جٌزيتِ الفِردَوس الأعلى مِنْ الجَنّه ♥ 

~ لا إله إلاّ الله ~ 
وحده لا شريك له،له الملك وله الحمد 
وهو على كل شئ قدير “*

----------

